# FreeBSDÃ¢Â€Â˜s ZFS can encryption/decryption support for datasets Ã¯Â¼ÂŸ



## cougar (Jul 14, 2011)

*FreeBSDâ€˜s ZFS can encryption/decryption support for datasets ï¼Ÿ*

Solaris is done ï¼Ÿ



> http://hub.opensolaris.org/bin/view/Project+zfs-crypto/WebHome
> 
> This project has completed and is available in Solaris 11 Express:
> 
> ...


----------



## phoenix (Jul 14, 2011)

ZFS crypto is part of ZFSv31.  ZFSv31 is only available as part of Solaris 11 Express.  It has not yet been released as open-source.  Oracle has "promised" to open-source it once Solaris 11 has been released.  We're all hoping this will be the case.

FreeBSD currently includes the latest open-source version of ZFS:  ZFSv28.


----------



## cougar (Jul 15, 2011)

Thinks, Hope we are fortunateï¼

Does the Solaris 11 has release timeline ï¼Ÿ


----------



## rusty (Jul 15, 2011)

Yup, 11/11/11


----------



## UNIXgod (Jul 15, 2011)

If Oracle breaks it's "promise" do we have a fork waiting to be a 'drop in replacement' like the rest of Oricle's F/OSS projects( i.e. mysql, openoffice, java)


----------



## phoenix (Jul 19, 2011)

Yes.  There's a ZFS Working Group comprised of devs from all the open-source OSes that use ZFS (FreeBSD, Linux, Nexenta, OpenIndiana, etc) and some of the commercial users (Nexenta, GreenBytes, etc).  They are working on a way to continue developing ZFS even if Oracle closes the source.  Search the zfs-discuss mailing list for more information.


----------

